# The Official Iverson Trade Watch



## Sliccat

So for now, the teams that are out of the race seem to be:

Timberwolves
Clippers
Lakers
Rockets
Spurs
Bobcats
Nets

And at the Top of the list:
Celtics
Raptors
Nuggets
Kings
Hawks
Warriors
Mavericks
Pacers
Grizzlies


----------



## HB

I cant believe the wolves would pass on him


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Denver already stated they not interested

Hawks can`t get him without moving JJ...not happening

Mavericks are not splitting up their current title contending team to get iverson

Indiana....dont want his attitude after the artest and jackson troubles,they need to repair their tarnished image

Raptors - Iverson wont go there because their even worse thasn the sixers


My bet would be the Bulls,they have Ben Gordon,Tyrus Thomas and some decent contracts to shift


----------



## Your Answer

Another thing you all should know about the Minnesota thing is that article doesnt necissarily mean he wont go there, if you read the article it says he was asked during the game. 1)owners/management cant campaign for players. 2)It wasnt until after the game that KG made a plea for Mchale to get Iverson. I dont think Taylor would intentionally try to stab his player in the back like that and will make a serious after at atleast TRYING to get something done. This article could very well be being used as a smoke screen.


----------



## Your Answer

According to two team executives who spoke on the condition of anonymity because no deal had been finalized, Minnesota, Dallas, Denver and the Los Angeles Clippers are possible suitors for Iverson. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/09/sports/basketball/09iverson.html?_r=3&ref=sports&oref=slogin&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## Ruff Draft

It'll be Minne, Denver, or Dallas.


----------



## Turkish Delight

www.starbury.com said:


> Denver already stated they not interested
> 
> Hawks can`t get him without moving JJ...not happening
> 
> Mavericks are not splitting up their current title contending team to get iverson
> 
> Indiana....dont want his attitude after the artest and jackson troubles,they need to repair their tarnished image
> 
> *Raptors - Iverson wont go there because their even worse thasn the sixers
> *
> 
> My bet would be the Bulls,they have Ben Gordon,Tyrus Thomas and some decent contracts to shift



You wish.


----------



## Ras

Turkish Delight said:


> You wish.


Yeah I was going to say, the Raptors are in a much better position than the Sixers.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Ras said:


> Yeah I was going to say, the Raptors are in a much better position than the Sixers.


To win in the future. Not now, which is what Iverson wants.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Chan said:


> To win in the future. Not now, which is what Iverson wants.


Exactly !!

These people think its an attack on there team,not a genuine reason why iverson will not go there,just shows there age and immaturity really 

And again,homerism is the exact reason why this forum is filled with ridiculous threads and trade ideas that will NEVER happen,because they think as a fan not as a GM.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

XMATTHEWX said:


> It'll be Minne, Denver, or Dallas.


No it wont,...think about who you`re trading.

Think about the reason for each team taking him AND having the necessary pieces to get him AND that BK will even want whats being offered.


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> No it wont,...think about who you`re trading.
> 
> Think about the reason for each team taking him AND having the necessary pieces to get him AND that BK will even want whats being offered.


Ok genuis so you tell us, Where Is Iverson going. You slam people for saying possibilities but yet have to say anything yourself. And for the Record Both Minny and Denver do have pieces to get it done. Not so sure what Dallas would offer tho.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> Ok genuis so you tell us, Where Is Iverson going. You slam people for saying possibilities but yet have to say anything yourself. And for the Record Both Minny and Denver do have pieces to get it done. Not so sure what Dallas would offer tho.


Read the original Iverson Trade thread, i already posted a trade scenario for minnesota and boston,both viable 2 team deals but the minnesota one is unlikely to happen as minny have said there not interested/cant afford it.

My bet would be a big city sports market with a viable playoff team andthe right pieces to offer Philly..ie ..BULLS OR CLIPPERS


----------



## Tha Freak

*Dallas and Boston Emerged as Early Leaders in Allen Iverson Sweepstakes*



> The Dallas Mavericks and Boston Celtics have emerged as the leaders to trade for disgruntled Philadelphia 76ers star Allen Iverson, league executives told Yahoo! Sports on Friday night.
> 
> According to sources, 76ers general manager Billy King has targeted Mavericks guard Devin Harris – a favorite of the executive's going back to Harris' college days at Wisconsin – as a primary piece to a potential package with Dallas.
> 
> Mavericks owner Mark Cuban wouldn't deny that he's engaged in trying to make a deal for Iverson but wrote in an email to Yahoo! Sports on Friday night, "We wouldn't trade Devin."
> 
> King has been telling teams that he wants a combination of expiring contracts, young players and draft picks for Iverson. Sixers owner, Ed Snider, flatly said Friday night: "We'll trade him."
> 
> Several teams in the past few days have expressed interest in the 2001 NBA MVP and four-time league scoring champion, including the Denver Nuggets – who like Boston – discussed those trade possibilities with the 76ers before last June's NBA draft.
> 
> The Celtics have a deep roster of young players, including forward Al Jefferson and guards Delonte West, Sebastian Telfair and Rajon Rondo, to send to Philadelphia. Also, they have the weighty veteran contract of Theo Ratliff to help balance Iverson's contract in a deal.
> 
> The Minnesota Timberwolves, with a possible package of Ricky Davis and rookie guard Randy Foye out of Villanova, is also believed to be a factor.
> 
> What had long been a tumultuous relationship between Iverson and the 76ers reached a breaking point this week.
> 
> As the New York Post initially reported on Friday, Iverson asked King for a trade on Tuesday and the G.M. soon thereafter started exploring possible deals around the league. After missing practice on Thursday and a shootaround on Friday with apparent back spasms, Iverson said he was well enough to play in Philadelphia's game against Washington on Friday night.
> 
> However, Iverson said 76ers coach Maurice Cheeks told him to stay away from the Wachovia Center and informed Iverson that he wouldn't be traveling to Orlando for a Saturday meeting with the Magic.
> 
> After getting banished for two games, Iverson issued a statement through his agent Leon Rose that sounded like he was resigned to the inevitability of a trade. More and more, it sounds like his 11-year career in Philadelphia is coming to a close.
> 
> "As hard as it is to admit, a change may be the best thing for everyone," Iverson said. "I hate admitting that because I love the guys on the team and the city of Philadelphia. I truly wanted to retire a 76er."


Link

Strange. Why would Dallas want Allen Iverson? I fail to see how he would fit into their team. But it's Mark Cuban, so who knows. Anyways, wouldn't it be great if we could somehow manage to trade AI to Dallas and in return, get Devin Harris and Josh Howard? Seems unlikely, especially since Cuban announced he won't be trading away Harris, but I can dream


----------



## Coatesvillain

Devin Harris isn't that impressive though, he hasn't shown that he can be anything more than a platooning PG.


----------



## Tha Freak

Coatesvillain said:


> Devin Harris isn't that impressive though, he hasn't shown that he can be anything more than a platooning PG.


Really? I've always been high on Devin Harris. Wasn't he playing great in the playoffs last season? Anyways, he's still young, so he has room to improve. Either way, it's probably not going to happen, so........


----------



## Ras

Coatesvillain said:


> Devin Harris isn't that impressive though, he hasn't shown that he can be anything more than a platooning PG.


I think he would be a solid option for now, especially if the deal landed Josh Howard. With him as the focal point of the deal though, I'm a little uneasy.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Tha Freak said:


> Really? I've always been high on Devin Harris. Wasn't he playing great in the playoffs last season? Anyways, he's still young, so he has room to improve. Either way, it's probably not going to happen, so........


He was playing well when Jason Terry was playing because not as much was on his shoulders. When Terry was suspended for that game (lowblow on Bowen, I think), Devin Harris was a wreck on the court.

I like his talent, and really liked him in college. Haven't seen much of him this year so he could've improved from when I saw him last.


----------



## Ras

I saw this idea on the Bulls board, and was a little intrigued.

Something along the lines of....

Ben Gordon
Chris Duhon
PJ Brown (Expiring)
Mike Sweetney

for

Allen Iverson



What does everyone else think?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: Dallas and Boston Emerged as Early Leaders in Allen Iverson Sweepstakes*



Tha Freak said:


> Link
> 
> Strange. Why would Dallas want Allen Iverson? I fail to see how he would fit into their team. But it's Mark Cuban, so who knows. Anyways, wouldn't it be great if we could somehow manage to trade AI to Dallas and in return, get Devin Harris and Josh Howard? Seems unlikely, especially since Cuban announced he won't be trading away Harris, but I can dream


You can get a different article stating a different team that is supposed to be in "serious" discussions about iverson from every single news source available......there paid to report stuff so they just fabricate stories until something plausible actually happens.

And on a side note Dallas aint doing that deal and neither are the sixers.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I'd love to see Delonte, Ratliff and a 1st for AI. That'd leave Gerald Green in Boston and still give us the AI/Wally/Pierce combo.


----------



## Sliccat

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I'd love to see Delonte, Ratliff and a 1st for AI. That'd leave Gerald Green in Boston and still give us the AI/Wally/Pierce combo.


Really? Who'd be your other big? Seems like you'd leave a whole in the middle. Either way, that's way too much backcourt scoring to make a real contender. You'd need to balance that out to the frontcourt a little.


----------



## Ras

Sliccat said:


> Really? Who'd be your other big? Seems like you'd leave a whole in the middle. Either way, that's way too much backcourt scoring to make a real contender. You'd need to balance that out to the frontcourt a little.


Not to mention the Sixers could probably get more than that.


----------



## Dre

Devin, Stack, 2 1sts. You know you want it.


----------



## Husstla

I believe Boston have the edge over everyone else over here. There roster is full of young talented players who don't have huge contract, and could possibly even afford a second round draft pick for Iverson. A first round draft pick would be too much considering their record. If Pierce and Iverson end up on the same team, they will be one of my favorite teams in the NBA


----------



## Chaos

Ras said:


> I think he would be a solid option for now, especially if the deal landed *Josh Howard*. With him as the focal point of the deal though, I'm a little uneasy.


I can tell you this right now, you aren't landing Josh Howard in any deal for AI. The Mavs wouldn't deal Howard straight up for Iverson if thats all the Sixers asked for.


----------



## Your Answer

Minnesota is back in the picture, Owner is changing his mind and Mchale said he is trying to get him.

King wants to trade AI out west this could be a strong possibility bc I just dont see them trading Allen to Boston


----------



## Husstla

Route I-76 said:


> Minnesota is back in the picture, Owner is changing his mind and Mchale said he is trying to get him.
> 
> King wants to trade AI out west this could be a strong possibility bc I just dont see them trading Allen to Boston


Link?


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Link?


Don't think he needs one.

But the thing is, if you're trading for the long term, you'd want to trade to the east, because that means when you get back on your feet, Allen will be on his way down, and the team will have already traded its future interest to you.


----------



## Zuca

Here is a link from RealGM:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43670/20061210/taylor_now_interested_in_iverson/


----------



## DieSlow69

I want to see him go to the Wolves and hopefully we can get Foyle and a future pick from them. Plus it would give me another team to root for while I'm beating my head against the table as my real team (THE SIXERS)rebuilds


----------



## Tha Freak

I knew the Wolves wouldn't back out of an AI trade. Like I said before, if Minnesota doesn't make some moves NOW to help Kevin Garnett win, then he is going to opt out in the 08 season. Hopefully we will get Randy Foye and Rashad McCants in return :clap2:


----------



## Tha Freak

*Celtics Interested As Long As Green Isn't Involved*



> A source said one possible Allen Iverson scenario involving the Celtics was to send Theo Ratliff, Delonte West, Sebastian Telfair, and Al Jefferson to Philadelphia for Iverson. Gerald Green is reportedly untouchable.


Link


----------



## Ras

*Re: Celtics Interested As Long As Green Isn't Involved*

I'd be happy with that as well. Not a big fan of Telfair, but I like Delonte and Jefferson. Having a young big that can score would be nice too.


----------



## njnets21

Ras said:


> I saw this idea on the Bulls board, and was a little intrigued.
> 
> Something along the lines of....
> 
> Ben Gordon
> Chris Duhon
> PJ Brown (Expiring)
> Mike Sweetney
> 
> for
> 
> Allen Iverson
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone else think?


dont forget that the sixers have a full 15-man roster so they need to send away the same number of guys they get in return


----------



## Tha Freak

Well, I'm not sure about you guys, but I would rather have Ryan Gomes instead of Al Jefferson. I have never really been a big fan of Jefferson. Gomes is already having a better season statistic wise than Jefferson, averaging 11 ppg, 6.6 rpg, and 2.4 apg. Gomes is in his 2nd year in the NBA, while Jefferson is in his 3rd (I know it's not that big of a deal, but I have just never been too high on Jefferson to begin with)


----------



## Tha Freak

njnets21 said:


> dont forget that the sixers have a full 15-man roster so they need to send away the same number of guys they get in return


No, couldn't the Sixers just waive someone?


----------



## Samael

Sixers not interested in what Wolves have to offer. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2693389


----------



## Your Answer

"The source indicated the Minnesota Timberwolves were not seriously in the running, and the attention being paid to Denver and Boston was being overblown." 

Im kinda confused by this statement in that article, but what I am getting from it is....

1)Minnesota is being considered right now but compared to some of the other offers they dont really have a chance right now

and

2)The fact that ppl are saying Denver and Boston are clear cut favorites at the momemnt isnt really true either

Is that what everyone else is getting from this? If not what do you get out of it?


----------



## Your Answer

Let me also add the last time ESPN reported from a source it was an imposter Allen Iverson:lol:


----------



## dboydbla

I would love to see him go to the Wolves, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## DieSlow69

Route I-76 said:


> "The source indicated the Minnesota Timberwolves were not seriously in the running, and the attention being paid to Denver and Boston was being overblown."
> 
> Im kinda confused by this statement in that article, but what I am getting from it is....
> 
> 1)Minnesota is being considered right now but compared to some of the other offers they dont really have a chance right now
> 
> and
> 
> 2)The fact that ppl are saying Denver and Boston are clear cut favorites at the momemnt isnt really true either
> 
> Is that what everyone else is getting from this? If not what do you get out of it?


Yeah route thats basicly what it says. I'm with you though. I dont know about the source. The article also said it would be either Monday night or Turesday night when the trade might happen. It said that the best trade proposals always come early on.


----------



## Gtown07

I know the articles about possible AI scenarios don't hold much weight but why aren't Chicago and the La Clippers bigger players?

In terms of Chicago maybe I'm crazy and the Bulls wouldnt do this but what if they gave us the NYK 1st, Ben Gordon, PJ Brown and Malik Allen for AI and Shavlik Randolph? We're rebuilding anyway another shot at the Oden/Durant/B.Wright lottery would be pretty sweet. 

And for LA:
PHI gets Shaun Livingston, Corey Maggette, Zeljko Rebraca and 2 1st rders for AI and Louis Williams

What do we think??


----------



## Tha Freak

*Kings No Longer Interested*



> Remove the Sacramento Kings from the list of possible new teams for Allen Iverson, a former Most Valuable Player who has demanded a trade from the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ``We're staying away,'' Kings co-owner Joe Maloof said in a telephone interview. ``We're not going forward.''
> 
> The Kings were among a handful of teams that publicly disclosed an interest in the National Basketball Association's leading scorer when the 31-year-old guard's trade demand was made public last week.
> 
> Maloof didn't say why the Kings had changed their mind.
> 
> Iverson, a four-time NBA scoring champion, rejected a proposed trade that would have sent him to the Charlotte Bobcats, the Philadelphia Inquirer reported.
> 
> Among the teams interested in Iverson are the Boston Celtics, Indiana Pacers, Minnesota Timberwolves and Denver Nuggets, the newspaper said.
> 
> Iverson joined the 76ers as the first pick in the 1996 draft. He led Philadelphia to the NBA Finals in 2001, when the seven-time All-Star was named the league's MVP.


Link

Scratch Sacramento off the list


----------



## R-Star

I have a feeling he'll be going to the Pacers. Hopefully Jackson is sent out in the deal.


----------



## Ras

R-Star said:


> I have a feeling he'll be going to the Pacers. Hopefully Jackson is sent out in the deal.


Why the Pacers? I think Minnesota might still be likely through a three team deal.


----------



## SirCharles34

Sliccat said:


> Don't think he needs one.
> 
> But the thing is, if you're trading for the long term, you'd want to trade to the east, because that means when you get back on your feet, Allen will be on his way down, and the team will have already traded its future interest to you.


:no: Not if Billy King receives a bag of Onion Rings in return...


----------



## NOFX22

The Clippers are willing to include Maggette as the centerpiece of a proposal for Iverson — the NBA's most valuable player in 2001 — and another of Philadelphia's perimeter players who could contribute in the Clippers' rotation, the team sources said. The 76ers, however, are determined to acquire Livingston in a trade — and that's a deal-breaker for the Clippers.

The Clippers have told the 76ers that Elton Brand, Chris Kaman and Livingston are not available. But other team members were included in the discussions. 



Quote:
In the off-season, the Clippers rejected the 76ers' proposal of trading Iverson for Maggette and Livingston, and Clippers officials Tuesday reiterated their unwillingness to send the fourth-year, 6-foot-7 point guard to Philadelphia, even for a four-time league scoring champion. The Clippers plan to offer Livingston a multiyear contract extension in the summer.


----------



## Zuca

My guess is that Philadelphia will wait until December 15 to make a deal... Just food for thoughts...


----------



## bbasok

would you guys trade eddie jones + dahntay jones + 2007 draft pick(top5 protected) for AI


----------



## Auggie

R-Star said:


> I have a feeling he'll be going to the Pacers. Hopefully Jackson is sent out in the deal.


King is likely to ask for Shawne Williams or/and Danny Granger, and Walsh is reluctant in dealing either.. but I also think he'll come to Indy.. we're just waiting for Al Harringtons TR to be lifted (on friday)


----------



## Noob

bbasok said:


> would you guys trade eddie jones + dahntay jones + 2007 draft pick(top5 protected) for AI


Yes, but I'd like to see any trade we make for AI include a 2007 draft pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain

bbasok said:


> would you guys trade eddie jones + dahntay jones + 2007 draft pick(top5 protected) for AI


It all depends on the other offers, you know?

Ed Snider pretty much killed any and all leverage the Sixers had last Friday, so if that's what's best they'd have to bite the bullet on it.


----------



## mediocre man

How about a 3 way where Philly gets 

Magloire
Webster
Denver first round pick
Portland unprotected first round pick

Denver gets 

Iverson

Portland gets 

Iguodala
Nene


----------



## Ras

mediocre man said:


> How about a 3 way where Philly gets
> 
> Magloire
> Webster
> Denver first round pick
> Portland unprotected first round pick
> 
> Denver gets
> 
> Iverson
> 
> Portland gets
> 
> Iguodala
> Nene


Iguodala isn't going anywhere.


Also, apparenlty, the Sixers are waiting until Friday to deal..... I have a feeling he's going to Minnesota, with Mike James being involved, possibly being sent to the Pistons.


----------



## Zuca

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43724/20061213/warriors_and_sixers_almost_have_a_deal/

Good for Sixers if it happens. Then they can deal Baron to another team... Terrible trade for Warriors in my opinion.


----------



## Ras

Zuca said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43724/20061213/warriors_and_sixers_almost_have_a_deal/
> 
> Good for Sixers if it happens. Then they can deal Baron to another team... Terrible trade for Warriors in my opinion.


Wow.....I'd jump on that. Beidrins? I had no idea the Sixers could get someone as good as him for Iverson. Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## mediocre man

Ras said:


> Iguodala isn't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Also, apparenlty, the Sixers are waiting until Friday to deal..... I have a feeling he's going to Minnesota, with Mike James being involved, possibly being sent to the Pistons.



Keep in mind that Friday is also the day Magloire can be dealt with another player. I'm not saying it involves the Blazers, but it wouldn't surprise me that we are a third team to get a deal done.


----------



## mediocre man

Zuca said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43724/20061213/warriors_and_sixers_almost_have_a_deal/
> 
> Good for Sixers if it happens. Then they can deal Baron to another team... Terrible trade for Warriors in my opinion.




Wow, really bad trade for GS if that goes down.


----------



## bootstrenf

as sixers fans, who would you want from the clippers to give up AI? would you sixers fans be happy with a deal that didn't include livingston? assuming that brand and livingston are the only untouchables, what could make the deal work? of course i am assuming that maggette would be the centerpiece of a sixers/clips deal...

cassell/maggette/zebraca/1st rounder
mobley/maggette/zebraca/1st rounder

i doubt you need another 8-figure underachieving center, but how about:

kaman/maggette/1st rounder for AI/hunter?

bottom line, who would you want, from a sixers fan's perspective?


***oh yeah, i forgot to ask, why would you want livingston so bad anyways? all he's done in the 4 years he's been in the league is stink up the joint...oh yeah, i'm aware of the magic comparisons that come up, but honestly, that is an insult to magic...livingston is more avery johnson than magic johnson, actually that's an insult to avery...

***please disregard my livy avy...


----------



## Ras

bootstrenf said:


> as sixers fans, who would you want from the clippers to give up AI? would you sixers fans be happy with a deal that didn't include livingston? assuming that brand and livingston are the only untouchables, what could make the deal work? of course i am assuming that maggette would be the centerpiece of a sixers/clips deal...
> 
> cassell/maggette/zebraca/1st rounder
> mobley/maggette/zebraca/1st rounder
> 
> i doubt you need another 8-figure underachieving center, but how about:
> 
> kaman/maggette/1st rounder for AI/hunter?
> 
> bottom line, who would you want, from a sixers fan's perspective?


I wouldn't want Cassell, or Mobley, or Kaman. I also don't want another player that Iguodala is going to defer too, I think it will help his development if he's the man on the Sixers. I'm not sure if this really helps you either, sorry.


----------



## Sliccat

I'd really love to see him in Minnesota, Kevin Garnett is one of the few people that could really play with him. Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## bootstrenf

Ras said:


> I wouldn't want Cassell, or Mobley, or Kaman. I also don't want another player that Iguodala is going to defer too, I think it will help his development if he's the man on the Sixers. I'm not sure if this really helps you either, sorry.



naw man, no need to be sorry...i just see a lot of people coming in here offering a lot of trades that seem extremely unfair to the sixers. i realize that ai's trade value is low, but some offers are just plain offensive to the sixers and to allen...i just wanted to know what you fans were expecting, as you know the team's needs better than anyone...

would you guys be content with a maggs/livy for AI straight up?


----------



## Gtown07

Dude the Clippers are not thinking when it comes to this deal. You're telling me two top 15 players in AI (who's top 10) and Brand with Cassell Mobley Kaman Singleton Ross and TThomas etc wouldnt compete for the championship? The block here is Livingston who hasn't shown much anyway. A deal involving Livingston, CMags, Rebraca, and the Minnesota 1st makes so much sense. The Clippers instantly have a shot at winning the Western Conference rather than being serious pretenders. 

This would also be a good deal for the 6ers because you get potential in Livingston, a solid player in CMaggs, and another 1st rder. AND you get to cheer for your boy AI on a contender for at least the next 2 seasons. It's amazing this deal hasn't been finalized. It's almost frustrating. 

If the GS deal goes through I'll be disappointed. I like Biedrins and he's a great piece but Baron and him make the 6ers contenders for the playoffs and I think it's time to start rebuilding and this is THE draft to do it in. Oden, Durant, and Wright are players that don't come along so often.


----------



## Ras

bootstrenf said:


> naw man, no need to be sorry...i just see a lot of people coming in here offering a lot of trades that seem extremely unfair to the sixers. i realize that ai's trade value is low, but some offers are just plain offensive to the sixers and to allen...i just wanted to know what you fans were expecting, as you know the team's needs better than anyone...
> 
> would you guys be content with a maggs/livy for AI straight up?


Me personally, yeah. I actually didn't really want to take on Maggette, because then I feel he'll take the go-to-guy role over Iguodala, whereas I think Iguodala's growth would benefit from taking that role. Nonetheless though, it is probably the best deal the Sixers could get (unless Golden State is really willing to part with Biedrins).


----------



## Steez

The best offer right now i think is to Warriors for BDiddy, Biedrins and a 3rd player... courtesey of realgm.com


----------



## Ras

Gtown07 said:


> Dude the Clippers are not thinking when it comes to this deal. You're telling me two top 15 players in AI (who's top 10) and Brand with Cassell Mobley Kaman Singleton Ross and TThomas etc wouldnt compete for the championship? The block here is Livingston who hasn't shown much anyway. A deal involving Livingston, CMags, Rebraca, and the Minnesota 1st makes so much sense. The Clippers instantly have a shot at winning the Western Conference rather than being serious pretenders.
> 
> This would also be a good deal for the 6ers because you get potential in Livingston, a solid player in CMaggs, and another 1st rder. AND you get to cheer for your boy AI on a contender for at least the next 2 seasons. It's amazing this deal hasn't been finalized. It's almost frustrating.
> 
> If the GS deal goes through I'll be disappointed. I like Biedrins and he's a great piece but Baron and him make the 6ers contenders for the playoffs and I think it's time to start rebuilding and this is THE draft to do it in. Oden, Durant, and Wright are players that don't come along so often.


Good call on the Baron Davis thought, I was thinking about that. I just thought Biedrins is too much to pass up, and it'd be worth taking Baron on because of it. I was hoping Baron would come in pissed off and injured, and wouldn't really play to be honest. Look at these numbers from Biedrins though....

(points/rebounds/blocks)

14/12/2
9/16/4
13/15/2
7/8/7
31/10/1 (14/17 shooting)
14/17/5
18/15/6
20/14/3

Not to mention he's shooting 65% on the season. And he's 20. He could be just as good as one of the top players in this draft.


----------



## bootstrenf

Gtown07 said:


> Dude the Clippers are not thinking when it comes to this deal. You're telling me two top 15 players in AI (who's top 10) and Brand with Cassell Mobley Kaman Singleton Ross and TThomas etc wouldnt compete for the championship? The block here is Livingston who hasn't shown much anyway. A deal involving Livingston, CMags, Rebraca, and the Minnesota 1st makes so much sense. The Clippers instantly have a shot at winning the Western Conference rather than being serious pretenders.
> 
> This would also be a good deal for the 6ers because you get potential in Livingston, a solid player in CMaggs, and another 1st rder. AND you get to cheer for your boy AI on a contender for at least the next 2 seasons. It's amazing this deal hasn't been finalized. It's almost frustrating.
> 
> If the GS deal goes through I'll be disappointed. I like Biedrins and he's a great piece but Baron and him make the 6ers contenders for the playoffs and I think it's time to start rebuilding and this is THE draft to do it in. Oden, Durant, and Wright are players that don't come along so often.


you are preaching to the choir...man, i couldn't agree more...my initial post was asking if the sixers would consider a trade without livy, because that is the stance that the clipper's management took...i would love to have AI in LA...


----------



## Sliccat

Gtown07 said:


> Dude the Clippers are not thinking when it comes to this deal. You're telling me two top 15 players in AI (who's top 10) and Brand with Cassell Mobley Kaman Singleton Ross and TThomas etc wouldnt compete for the championship? The block here is Livingston who hasn't shown much anyway. A deal involving Livingston, CMags, Rebraca, and the Minnesota 1st makes so much sense. The Clippers instantly have a shot at winning the Western Conference rather than being serious pretenders.
> 
> This would also be a good deal for the 6ers because you get potential in Livingston, a solid player in CMaggs, and another 1st rder. AND you get to cheer for your boy AI on a contender for at least the next 2 seasons. It's amazing this deal hasn't been finalized. It's almost frustrating.
> 
> If the GS deal goes through I'll be disappointed. I like Biedrins and he's a great piece but Baron and him make the 6ers contenders for the playoffs and I think it's time to start rebuilding and this is THE draft to do it in. Oden, Durant, and Wright are players that don't come along so often.


I don't know why the sixers would really want Maggette. They're overloaded with SG/SF's as it is.


----------



## Gtown07

CMaggs would be great off the bench. He would obviously start on the 6ers bc we suck but you'd hope his role if he continues to be a 6er is as a 6th man.

Side Note: I have Baron Davis and Andris Biedrins on my fantasy team so I know very well about the years they are having and the incredible talent (not to mention further potential) Biedrens is demonstrating. But it's the first time I've ever wanted the 76ers to lose and I will continue to cheer against us (and for Iggy to get better) until they give me a reason to cheer for them. Right now I'm thinking Greg Oden, Brandan Wright or Kevin Durant would look good in a 76ers jersey and I dont want Baron Davis to mess that up. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Tha Freak

Just a question. If we do trade for Beindris, what's going to happen to guys like Dalembert and Hunter? Beindris is a center, if I remember correctly, so he will be playing the same position as Dalembert, the guy we spent millions on to keep on our roster. From what I have heard, Beindris is a young, up and coming center. Judging from his numbers, the guy has potential to become a star one day in the league. So again, where does that leave Sammy? Will our highly over-paid center (with potential that has never been lived up to) just sit and rots on the bench?


----------



## Ras

Tha Freak said:


> Just a question. If we do trade for Beindris, what's going to happen to guys like Dalembert and Hunter? Beindris is a center, if I remember correctly, so he will be playing the same position as Dalembert, the guy we spent millions on to keep on our roster. From what I have heard, Beindris is a young, up and coming center. Judging from his numbers, the guy has potential to become a star one day in the league. So again, where does that leave Sammy? Will our highly over-paid center (with potential that has never been lived up to) just sit and rots on the bench?


He'll be placed on the trading block. If the question is Biedrins or Dalembert, you don't even think twice. I was actually hoping to get rid of Dalembert anyways.


----------



## Tha Freak

Ras said:


> He'll be placed on the trading block. If the question is Biedrins or Dalembert, you don't even think twice. I was actually hoping to get rid of Dalembert anyways.


So we'd have Dalmebert and his big contract just rotting on the bench? lol. Anyways, I'm not opposed to trading for Biendrins, don't get me wrong. It just sucks to see all that money being wasted


----------



## ss03

A lot of places show the 76ers trying to get their chance at Oden with the draft picks for this draft and stuff.... Oden might not make him self eligible right?


----------



## bootstrenf

Tha Freak said:


> So we'd have Dalmebert and his big contract just rotting on the bench? lol. Anyways, I'm not opposed to trading for Biendrins, don't get me wrong. It just sucks to see all that money being wasted



biedrins is 6'10"-6'11" and 245 lbs....perhaps he could play power foward? and dalembert would play his natural center? philly would have one of the best shotblocking teams in the nba...


----------



## SirCharles34

Tha Freak said:


> So we'd have Dalmebert and his big contract just rotting on the bench? lol. Anyways, I'm not opposed to trading for Biendrins, don't get me wrong. It just sucks to see all that money being wasted


It's a pipedream. Golden state isn't parting with Biedrins only to be stuck with Adonal Foyle playing center again.


**Update, while typing this, I just heard on the news that the Warriors offered Biedrins, Baron Davis, and another player for AI and Steven Hunter. 

I personally wouldn't trade Biedrins. He's one of their young building blocks. Dude can score, block shots, and has a high FG%.


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> biedrins is 6'10"-6'11" and 245 lbs....perhaps he could play power foward? and dalembert would play his natural center? philly would have one of the best shotblocking teams in the nba...


I don't think they'd bench Webber though. Unless you want to go huge and have

Dalembert/Biedrins/Webber/Iguodola/Ollie or something

Or you could bench Webber, but I mean, his contract is larger than Dalembert's so that would be even more money on the bench.


----------



## UD40

The Heat have now been labled a "dark horse" in the race for The Answer. It would apparently look something like...

James Posey & Jason Williams & filler(?)
for
Iverson


----------



## rainman

SirCharles34 said:


> It's a pipedream. Golden state isn't parting with Biedrins only to be stuck with Adonal Foyle playing center again.
> 
> 
> **Update, while typing this, I just heard on the news that the Warriors offered Biedrins, Baron Davis, and another player for AI and Steven Hunter.
> 
> I personally wouldn't trade Biedrins. He's one of their young building blocks. Dude can score, block shots, and has a high FG%.



What's the latest Sir Charles? cant seem to find anything definitive. I agree with Biedrins not being available although it would be ironic as the sixers mulled over taking him in the draft. If they were to get him it would probably mean that Dalembert wouldnt be long for Philly, then of course if they got Oden it would throw the whole thing upside down again, that would be a problem you'd want there.


----------



## Your Answer

The source on the realgm Sixers board who everyone seems to really believe is saying the status right now is either Denver or Minny, with Denver ahead at the moment bc Minny is still having trouble finding a 3rd team to partner up with. He also said Miami isnt even being considered didnt say they didnt make an offer but did say they werent being considered.

Ive been watching what he says over there for prolly the past 4 days or so and everything he has said has panned out pretty well. He said the Kings were involved then reports came out about the Kings, He also mentioned GSW be4I saw it mentioned anywhere, and he knew they had both pulled out a good time be4 anyone reported that. It just seems like anything ESPN or any papers announce he has already told a day in head of time. So far I truely think he does know somebody.

Also an interesting piece of info.......

Vegas betting lines for where Iverson lands

2 to 1 Minny
2 to 1 Indy
3 to 1 Boston

Im surprised by Indy and I wonder why Denver doesnt have a line.


----------



## Ras

I'd be happy with AI in Denver or Minnesota. I think he'd be successful both places. I'd like to see him with Kevin Garnett more than anyone else, but I wonder if he would be more successful in Denver.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> The source on the realgm Sixers board who everyone seems to really believe is saying the status right now is either Denver or Minny, with Denver ahead at the moment bc Minny is still having trouble finding a 3rd team to partner up with. He also said Miami isnt even being considered didnt say they didnt make an offer but did say they werent being considered.
> 
> Ive been watching what he says over there for prolly the past 4 days or so and everything he has said has panned out pretty well. He said the Kings were involved then reports came out about the Kings, He also mentioned GSW be4I saw it mentioned anywhere, and he knew they had both pulled out a good time be4 anyone reported that. It just seems like anything ESPN or any papers announce he has already told a day in head of time. So far I truely think he does know somebody.
> 
> Also an interesting piece of info.......
> 
> Vegas betting lines for where Iverson lands
> 
> 2 to 1 Minny
> 2 to 1 Indy
> 3 to 1 Boston
> 
> Im surprised by Indy and I wonder why Denver doesnt have a line.



i know someone who works inside the sixers front office and they cant tell me NOTHING because different things are being discussed on an almost hourly basis,so your RealGM(LOL) source is either billy king or a liar


----------



## jpk

UD40 said:


> The Heat have now been labled a "dark horse" in the race for The Answer. It would apparently look something like...
> 
> James Posey & Jason Williams & filler(?)
> for
> Iverson


Jeez, Miami is already an All-Star team as it is. That's crazy! 

Would be interesting to see if Jason Williams and Chris Webber still have any magic left. Probably not now that Jason Williams is a bit older and Webber can't jump. Those two were a highlight reel the way they played together. They sure couldn't win any serious games, but they were the most entertaining basketball you have ever seen outside of a Harlem Globetrotters exhibition.


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> i know someone who works inside the sixers front office and they cant tell me NOTHING because different things are being discussed on an almost hourly basis,so your RealGM(LOL) source is either billy king or a liar


The last thing I would believe is you know anyone over the age of 16 years old and since there are no wiz kids working for the sixers im gonna have to say NO. All I know is this guy said the Sixers were looking at Henderson in the offseason a week and a half later they signed him. And so far everything he has called out about the sixers during this trade time has happened so until he says something I think is foolish or doesnt happen, I am going to continue to believe the guy. That is my choice and btw he just got back from lunch and said he will have some news in a minute, Ill post what he says.


----------



## Your Answer

Here is his post..........

There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over. 

Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering. 

Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts. 

Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios. 

Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks. 

The following teams are all out of the running for AI: 
IND 
BOS 
GSW 
LAC 
SAC 
MIA 
CHA 
MIN 

Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown. 

I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow. 

The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now) 

1 to 2 first round picks. 
Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera 
Andre Miller or Brevin Knight 
1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities) 

Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert. 

None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin. 

I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.


----------



## darth-horax

I want AI in Denver...but I want to keep Dre/Najera.

I don't think Dre will be included due to his salary. Philly is trying to cut salary, and taking on Dre won't do that. Joe Smith is coming to Philly, and all eyes out here point to Nene going to Portland, with Magloire going to Philly since his contract expires next season.

I think that Nene MAY end up in Charlotte as Brevin Knight and more draft picks go to Philly.

Denver doesn't play rookies anyway, so I would NOT be surprised if both of our first rounders get traded to y'all.

Imagine this lineup:
Andre Miller
Allen Iverson
Carmelo Anthony
Eduardo Najera
Marcus Camby

Wow!

Karl was reported as saying that AI would play starting 2 guard with Miller running the show.

How do you think he'd adjust to taht? Has he done that out in Philly?


----------



## Your Answer

darth-horax said:


> I want AI in Denver...but I want to keep Dre/Najera.
> 
> I don't think Dre will be included due to his salary. Philly is trying to cut salary, and taking on Dre won't do that. Joe Smith is coming to Philly, and all eyes out here point to Nene going to Portland, with Magloire going to Philly since his contract expires next season.
> 
> I think that Nene MAY end up in Charlotte as Brevin Knight and more draft picks go to Philly.
> 
> Denver doesn't play rookies anyway, so I would NOT be surprised if both of our first rounders get traded to y'all.
> 
> Imagine this lineup:
> Andre Miller
> Allen Iverson
> Carmelo Anthony
> Eduardo Najera
> Marcus Camby
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Karl was reported as saying that AI would play starting 2 guard with Miller running the show.
> 
> How do you think he'd adjust to taht? Has he done that out in Philly?


I personally like AI much better as a 2 gaurd, as long as the point gaurd running the show isnt Kevin Ollie so if Miller isnt involved in the deal he is def not a Kevin Ollie and imo would fit in perfect at the 2, that lineup looks pretty damn sick tho the only person I dont know much about is Najera. Im just glad to hear if AI does in fact go to Denver Camby isnt going anywhere. I love Camby as a Center to me he is what Sammy could of been and never molded into.


----------



## darth-horax

Najera is usually a role player. Nene woudl be starting now, but he's coming off of his major ACL tear.

Najera is all heart and hustle. He's a great defender, and does NOT demand the ball, which would work well with AI.

He plays a few minutes more per night than Reggie Evans does.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> Here is his post..........
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over.
> 
> Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering.
> 
> Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts.
> 
> Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios.
> 
> Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks.
> 
> The following teams are all out of the running for AI:
> IND
> BOS
> GSW
> LAC
> SAC
> MIA
> CHA
> MIN
> 
> Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown.
> 
> I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow.
> 
> The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now)
> 
> 1 to 2 first round picks.
> Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera
> Andre Miller or Brevin Knight
> 1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities)
> 
> Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin.
> 
> I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.



Interesting stuff,i spoke to the lady concerned and she said nothing is sorted and at least 4 teams are still in the running,dont expect anything to be finalised until sunday at the earliest.

having said that,iverson to Denver makes them a big team,najera and camby dont win them nothing though,najera is not starter quality and camby is a certainty to get injuredat some point.

Heres hoping eh ...


----------



## darth-horax

That's why nothing goes through Najera except for hustle and defense.


----------



## darth-horax

My bet is that Denver has him before Saturday's game in NY against the Knicks.

Sell out the Garden for that one. He'll get traded to Denver tomorrow afternoon, won't play at Boston, but have his first game be against NY...makes total marketing sense.

Probably even move the game to TNT or ESPN to cover it.


----------



## Your Answer

All signs point to Allen being a Nugget sometime today if only he was in Denver now and could play against the Celtics tonight, ohhh how I dream but that would never happen.


----------



## darth-horax

That woudl be sweetness!


----------



## Ras

Anybody see this?



> As the 76ers decide when and where to trade Allen Iverson, they are seeking the advice of former 76ers coach Larry Brown, who is acting as a consultant to team president Billy King as the latter sifts through the many offers for the temperamental guard.


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/16243344.htm

Also, I found this interesting....



> Although he wanted to be traded, he never asked for a trade - which King confirmed days ago.


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/16243341.htm


----------



## SirCharles34

darth-horax said:


> I want AI in Denver...but I want to keep Dre/Najera.
> I don't think Dre will be included due to his salary. Philly is trying to cut salary, and taking on Dre won't do that. Joe Smith is coming to Philly, and all eyes out here point to Nene going to Portland, with Magloire going to Philly since his contract expires next season.
> 
> I think that Nene MAY end up in Charlotte as Brevin Knight and more draft picks go to Philly.
> 
> Denver doesn't play rookies anyway, so I would NOT be surprised if both of our first rounders get traded to y'all.
> 
> Imagine this lineup:
> Andre Miller
> Allen Iverson
> Carmelo Anthony
> Eduardo Najera
> Marcus Camby
> Wow!
> 
> Karl was reported as saying that AI would play starting 2 guard with Miller running the show.


You mean to tell me that you would hold up an AI trade just because you don't want to give up Dre and Najera? That's a good one. LOL.

It wouldn't be impossible for Philly to take Dre. They need a pt guard and his salary is half of AI's. Like I said in another post, if there's no 3rd team, AI would go to Denver for Dre, Joe Smith(exp. contract), and Den's 2 #1 pks.


----------



## SirCharles34

Route I-76 said:


> Here is his post..........
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over.
> 
> Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering.
> 
> Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts.
> 
> Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios.
> 
> Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks.
> 
> The following teams are all out of the running for AI:
> IND
> BOS
> GSW
> LAC
> SAC
> MIA
> CHA
> MIN
> 
> Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown.
> 
> I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow.
> 
> The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now)
> 
> 1 to 2 first round picks.
> Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera
> Andre Miller or Brevin Knight
> 1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities)
> 
> Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin.
> 
> I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.


This trade scenario sounds authentic. 

If it's btwn Smith & Najera, it's Smith. His contract expires at seasons end. Najera has 2yrs remaining. 

If it's btwn Dre & Knight, it's Knight: lower salary and only 2yrs compared to Dre who has 3yrs at twice the salary. 

Whatever happens, I hope we get those 2 1st Rounders.


----------



## darth-horax

Oh no, that's not what I'm saying at all. I just really would not like to lose either one.

I can understand if it happens, though. I'm not a complete moron.


----------



## Tha Freak

Alright, to sum it all up, Iverson will most likely be traded to Denver, and like most said, the deal may get done soon. Now, I don't know exactly what pieces the Sixers would get in return for Iverson, but what I do know is that it should most likely include the two first round picks that Denver possesess. With this year's draft being extremely deep, I just can't fathom all the young talent we could get with 3 first rounders, and one most likely in the top 5 or the top 3 (our pick). Or, we can trade away the two picks that we will hopefully recieve from Denver for a higher first round pick. Either way, having three first rounders in a draft this deep can really help our rebuilding process


----------



## Sliccat

It seems to me that the sixers are going for too much. They want talent, expiring contracts and draft picks. Realistically, they're only going to get two of those things.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> Here is his post..........
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over.
> 
> Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering.
> 
> Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts.
> 
> Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios.
> 
> Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks.
> 
> The following teams are all out of the running for AI:
> IND
> BOS
> GSW
> LAC
> SAC
> MIA
> CHA
> MIN
> 
> Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown.
> 
> I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow.
> 
> The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now)
> 
> 1 to 2 first round picks.
> Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera
> Andre Miller or Brevin Knight
> 1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities)
> 
> Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin.
> 
> I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.


Any more news from your source yet dude ??


----------



## melo4life

Iverson To Nuggets!!!!!!!!


----------



## ss03

melo4life said:


> Iverson To Nuggets!!!!!!!!


Are you expecting it or has it been announced by the 76ers already?


----------



## Tha Freak

*If Traded to Losing Team, AI Won't Report*



> Iverson has made it clear he will refuse to report to any rebuilding or struggling club hoping to use him as a short-term ATM to fill up the seats and, somewhat less importantly, the basket. The 31-year-old Iverson doesn't have a no-trade clause in his contract, but has the power to scotch any deal because no one doubts that he would sit out rather than lose control of his fate.
> 
> Iverson, understandably, wants to go to a contender. Certain contenders, understandably, have interest, but few of them have sufficient cap room to take Iverson's contract. And fewer still would be willing to part with their core players to trade for him. They are already contenders, drawing decent crowds and unsure of the chemical reaction that would take place by adding Iverson to the formula.


Link


----------



## Husstla

*Re: If Traded to Losing Team, AI Won't Report*

That takes out the knicks, celtics, and bobcats.


----------



## Tha Freak

*Re: If Traded to Losing Team, AI Won't Report*



Husstla said:


> That takes out the knicks, celtics, and bobcats.


The Bobcats are already out of the picture, and the Knicks were never really in it to begin with. I'm not so sure about the Celtics though. A duo of Iverson and Pierce *can * be pretty deadly. I guess if you really want to look at it, the only teams that are still in the picture may be the Timberwolves, Heat, and Nuggets.


----------



## Gtown07

Let's not count the Clippers out yet. They need to move CMaggs and have 2 draft picks (both better than either nuggs picks currently) so they could be a dark horse. 

nuggs 7-5
out of nowhere team 2-1
Heat 5-1
Celtics 6-1
Clips 10-1


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> Here is his post..........
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over.
> 
> Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering.
> 
> Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts.
> 
> Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios.
> 
> Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks.
> 
> The following teams are all out of the running for AI:
> IND
> BOS
> GSW
> LAC
> SAC
> MIA
> CHA
> MIN
> 
> Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown.
> 
> I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow.
> 
> The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now)
> 
> 1 to 2 first round picks.
> Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera
> Andre Miller or Brevin Knight
> 1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities)
> 
> Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin.
> 
> I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.



HMM...nothing on friday,nothing on saturday........sunday perhaps ??


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

oh hang on,all the nuggets are getting suspended anyway so that puts this trade to bed finally


----------



## ss03

www.starbury.com said:


> oh hang on,all the nuggets are getting suspended anyway so that puts this trade to bed finally


Well, they're entire starting lineup is. Which does mean that they need a scorer, depending on how long the suspension is, maybe that'll give you guys some leverage?

New York lost bench players only, Nuggets lose their starting rotation. Depending on how the league reviews it, New York may be the better team for a while.


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> HMM...nothing on friday,nothing on saturday........sunday perhaps ??


The dude said they had a deal between the Nuggets and Chicago done with Chicago being the third team but Chicago pulled out at the last second so they were looking at other options. And also league offices are closed during the weekend so a trade wouldnt be able to happen until Monday anyways.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

www.starbury.com said:


> Interesting stuff,i spoke to the lady concerned and she said nothing is sorted and at least 4 teams are still in the running,dont expect anything to be finalised until sunday at the earliest.


Its gonna be a good while till anything is sorted now,perhaps your "source" on the internet forum has some other information ???


----------



## Gtown07

i'd try to make a deal with ohio st...Oden for AI straight up. maybe throw an 08 2nd rder as a sweetner.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Route I-76 said:


> The dude said they had a deal between the Nuggets and Chicago done with Chicago being the third team but Chicago pulled out at the last second so they were looking at other options. And also league offices are closed during the weekend so a trade wouldnt be able to happen until Monday anyways.


Just by reading the news you could concoct a denver/chicago trade,soon as p.j brown declared he was unhappy your source miraculously comes up with a denver/chicago deal for iverson......that deal was never seriously considered if at all


----------



## Zuca

Your team should deal him to Minny.

Minnesota send Foye and Hudson to Philadelphia; send Jaric to Lakers and Eddie Griffin to Chicago;

Philadelphia send AI, Louis Williams and Henderson to Minny; send Ivan McFarlin to Chicago;

Chicago send Mike Sweetney (expiring contract) to Philadelphia and Khryapa to Lakers;

Lakers send Radmanovic to Philadelphia and Vujacic to Minny;


And another trade idea (not with Iverson)

Phoenix trade Marcus Banks to Philadelphia, Marks and Piatkowski to Utah;

Utah trade Rafael Araujo (expiring contract) to Philadelphia;

Philadelphia trade Steven Hunter and Kevin Ollie to Phoenix;



Phoenix will get in Ollie (a player that won't have much PT when Iverson get traded) to be an insurance in an injury case, and also won't need many minutes. A good defender also (and his contract won't hurt much, since it ends after next season). Hunter is a good addition for your team also.

Utah: They're not using Hoffa. So they get Marks (who they also won't use) and a nice shooter in Pike (that can fit in Utah).

Philadelphia: Get in Banks a good player to help in their rebuilding project, and a Hunter replacement in Hoffa (who is an expiring contract).


----------



## jpk

Gtown07 said:


> i'd try to make a deal with ohio st...Oden for AI straight up. maybe throw an 08 2nd rder as a sweetner.


They should throw in Louis Williams. He's never even been to college, so he'd be true freshman.


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> oh hang on,all the nuggets are getting suspended anyway so that puts this trade to bed finally


O does it?


----------



## SirCharles34

SirCharles34 said:


> You mean to tell me that you would hold up an AI trade just because you don't want to give up Dre and Najera? That's a good one. LOL.
> 
> It wouldn't be impossible for Philly to take Dre. They need a pt guard and his salary is half of AI's. Like I said in another post, if there's no 3rd team, AI would go to Denver for Dre, Joe Smith(exp. contract), and Den's 2 #1 pks.


Did I not call it or what?


----------



## DieSlow69

Route you and Sir Charles were right on the money. I guess your dude is a good source Route!

NICE SIRCHARLES you called it to the TEE


----------

